# Tinc Roberturs sexing ?



## niktwazny (Dec 17, 2016)

Hello,
Please determine the sex of the frogs on the photos.
I think thah I have two male.


----------



## saltyfish (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm pretty new but I'm betting those are two males. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

looks like 2 males


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

My guess would be 2 males as well... BUT just going off toe-pads is not always accurate. 

My Robertus female has very large toe-pads.. bigger than some of my other males..


----------



## niktwazny (Dec 17, 2016)

The frog from the left is for sure male because he was calling.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I think you have a pair, how did the frog react when the other was calling? I see a slightly wider and deeper bellied frog on the right which is why I think you have a pair.


----------



## niktwazny (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks for answer. It seems that you have right because both frogs I see together all the time.
Unfortunatelly I do not know what is happenig when male is calling female because they are hidden somewhere behind plants. 
Below I am sending better quality of photos. 


Propably photo of famale:

























Probably photo of male:


----------



## niktwazny (Dec 17, 2016)

It seems that they are both male because both are singing


----------

